# Incredibles 2 (June 15, 2018)



## Reyes (Mar 18, 2014)

​


> Disney Chairman and CEO Robert A. Iger today announced that Pixar Animation Studios is developing a third big screen Cars adventure as well as a sequel to Brad Bird’s 2004 superhero adventure The Incredibles. The announcement was made during a meeting of shareholders and D23 Members during the company’s annual meeting today in Portland, Oregon.





> “The Incredibles”-director Brad Bird is developing a sequel for the superhero pic, Iger said.
> 
> Disney plans to re-release “The Incredibles” in 3D, as well as “Ratatouille,” the way it’s reformatted Pixar’s “Toy Story” and “Toy Story 2,” “Monsters, Inc.” and “Finding Nemo.”





> New sequels to “Cars” and “The Incredibles” are in the works at Pixar. No further details were given, *other than to say director Brad Bird is back for “The Incredibles 2″* and “Cars 3″ is also in development.





Melancholia

Good to hear that Pixar is finally making a sequel to the Incredibles after so many years.

Its interesting to see Bird back for the sequel even though right now he probably busy with Tomorrowland.

Hopefully the sequel is just as great as the first and that Cars 3.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 18, 2014)

FINALLY, IT'S BEEN 10 FUCKING YEARS.

Also I'm glad Cars is getting another sequel, some ammunition towards those who say Cars is the weakest Pixar franchise and not Monster's Inc.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2014)

65 million years in the making...


----------



## sugamama (Mar 18, 2014)

Its time,


----------



## Legend (Mar 18, 2014)

i was gonna make this thread damn it


----------



## Legend (Mar 18, 2014)

Mider T said:


> FINALLY, IT'S BEEN 10 FUCKING YEARS.
> 
> Also I'm glad Cars is getting another sequel, some ammunition towards those who say Cars is the weakest Pixar franchise and not Monster's Inc.



Cars is the weakest it gets sequels because of Toy Sells and its Marketability, same with the crappy Planes franchise


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 18, 2014)

Monsters isn't the weakest?

What ban ana went sour today?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 18, 2014)

Cars and monsters are pretty weak imo

But this is the movie people complain about every year.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2014)

Dat struggle is over.

We are oppressed no longer.

Freedom.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2014)

Please be another Toy Story 2 and not another Cars 2
Please be another Toy Story 2 and not another Cars 2
Please be another Toy Story 2 and not another Cars 2
Please be another Toy Story 2 and not another Cars 2
Please be another Toy Story 2 and not another Cars 2
Please be another Toy Story 2 and not another Cars 2


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 18, 2014)

I STILL CANNOT HIDE MY EXCITMENT

ARE WE THERE, YET?


----------



## teddy (Mar 18, 2014)

>looks at thread title

gotta be someone's idea of a joke. there's no way it's actually ha-


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Show time.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 18, 2014)

bout fucking time


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 18, 2014)

So happy

so...so happy


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 18, 2014)

yesyesYESYESYESYES


----------



## G (Mar 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ee925OTFBCA[/YOUTUBE]
*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Please be another Toy Story 2 and not another Cars 2
> Please be another Toy Story 2 and not another Cars 2
> Please be another Toy Story 2 and not another Cars 2
> Please be another Toy Story 2 and not another Cars 2
> ...



Cars 2 > Cars

TS1 and TS3 > TS2

What you say is a terrible wish to put upon this movie.


----------



## G (Mar 18, 2014)

I hope it won't be about The Underminer, maybe a time skip?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 18, 2014)

I would like to see some other heroes and powers in this next one.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2014)

I doubt the Underminer will be the main antagonist. And yeah, I fully expect a time skip.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2014)

Has it been so long?

Doesn't even matter. Glad to have it back.


----------



## Wan (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh yes.  Incredibles is one of my favorite Pixar movies, one of my favorite animated movies, one of my favorite action movies, and one of my favorite superhero movies, all roled into one.  I've been waiting for this sequel for almost half of my life.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally! I watched the first film a couple of days ago, and thought to myself ''Why don't they make a sequel''. Collective wishes have been answered.

The first was one of those films I enjoyed more as an adult than a young teen.


----------



## Soca (Mar 18, 2014)

If they jumped ahead a couple years then Jack Jack is gonna be a beast lol


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 19, 2014)

More Elastigirl's incredible ass. This is fantastic news.


----------



## Brian (Mar 19, 2014)

The sequel can't go wrong if Brad Bird and Mark Andrews are on it.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 19, 2014)

The Incredibles is one of the best Pixar films and I've been waiting for a sequel for years. I hope it lives up to the first.





Mider T said:


> Also I'm glad Cars is getting another sequel, some ammunition towards those who say Cars is the weakest Pixar franchise and not Monster's Inc.


That isn't ammunition. That's as silly as saying another Cars sequel is ammunition against someone who (correctly) says Finding Nemo is better than Cars. 

Cars and Brave are the weakest of Pixar movies.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 19, 2014)

On one hand I'm glad, on the other hand feel it's too late. I loved the Incredibles, great parody and retelling of superhero genre with homages to it. Hopefully this captures the magic of the original. This will be a better FF4 adaptation than Fox's in a way.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2014)

Narcissus said:


> Cars 2 and Brave are the weakest of Pixar movies.


Fixed. 



Tranquil Fury said:


> On one hand I'm glad, on the other hand feel it's too late.


Too late?


----------



## Garfield (Mar 19, 2014)

Why do you dislike Brave, stunna?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 19, 2014)

I thought Brave was bland. It is was the second Pixar film I found difficult to watch to the end (the first being Cars 2). I couldn't sympathise with the lead character and I couldn't muster up a fuck about the plot; overall it felt like a Chinese bootleg of How to Train Your Dragon.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 19, 2014)

Truthfully I am not a fan of a lot of Pixar movies. The best the put put out really nail it (Incredibles and Wall E) but I have never been that much into others.

Don't like Brave, Cars, Finding Nemo, Monsters Inc (haven't ever even fully watched it though), Up, Toy Story 2 or A Bug's Life (need to give this a re-watch though). Not saying they are all bad but I am not a huge fan.


----------



## G (Mar 19, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> On one hand I'm glad, on the other hand feel it's too late. I loved the Incredibles, great parody and retelling of superhero genre with homages to it. Hopefully this captures the magic of the original. This will be a better FF4 adaptation than Fox's in a way.



Incredibles was a parody?


----------



## teddy (Mar 19, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> On one hand I'm glad, *on the other hand feel it's too late*. I loved the Incredibles, great parody and retelling of superhero genre with homages to it. Hopefully this captures the magic of the original. This will be a better FF4 adaptation than Fox's in a way.



[YOUTUBE]JYqjcHYTQgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wan (Mar 19, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> On one hand I'm glad, on the other hand feel it's too late. I loved the Incredibles, great parody and retelling of superhero genre with homages to it. Hopefully this captures the magic of the original. This will be a better FF4 adaptation than Fox's in a way.



I wouldn't go as far as calling The Incredibles a _parody_ -- it was too serious, dramatic, and even dark at times.  Of course, it also had plenty of comedic moments and  of the tropes and cliches of superhero films. The fact that it was able to balance comedy with heavy drama was part of what made it such a great movie.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 19, 2014)

Actually I think this is the perfect time for Incredibles 2.

When the first one came out back in 2004 the superhero genre wasn't as big and powerful as it is today.

With Bird at the helm I have a feeling it will be Pixar take on how big the genre has become and that excites me.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2014)

adee said:


> Why do you dislike Brave, stunna?


It was promoted to be this awesome animated fantasy epic -- like Pixar's The Hobbit, or something -- and then turned out to be a pretty forgettable mother-daughter comedy (with a slap-in-the-face level twist of half the cast turning into bears) where the threats were either bland or couldn't be taken seriously, and the characters' relationships were a bit too stale/familiar. 

Pretty to look at, though.


----------



## Brian (Mar 19, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Truthfully I am not a fan of a lot of Pixar movies. The best the put put out really nail it (Incredibles and Wall E) but I have never been that much into others.
> 
> Don't like Brave, Cars, Finding Nemo, Monsters Inc (haven't ever even fully watched it though), Up, Toy Story 2 or A Bug's Life (need to give this a re-watch though). Not saying they are all bad but I am not a huge fan.



Have you seen Ratatouille? That was pretty good.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Truthfully I am not a fan of a lot of Pixar movies. The best the put put out really nail it (Incredibles and Wall E) but I have never been that much into others.
> 
> Don't like Brave, Cars, Finding Nemo, Monsters Inc (haven't ever even fully watched it though), Up, Toy Story 2 or A Bug's Life (need to give this a re-watch though). Not saying they are all bad but I am not a huge fan.



I'm starting to think you just say you dislike a lot of popular things just to be edgy.  From your posts I've gotten this about characters, movies, books, music, news, etc.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 19, 2014)

Brian said:


> Have you seen Ratatouille? That was pretty good.



Yeah I thought it was pretty good. 



Mider T said:


> I'm starting to think you just say you dislike a lot of popular things just to be edgy.  From your posts I've gotten this about characters, movies, books, music, news, etc.



I can't say I blame you for thinking that way, but no. I like plenty of popular things, I just don't like things _because_ they are popular like some do. There is also the fact the I always lay out my thoughts. I don't just come in and say something is bad or that I don't like it. 

For that matter what reason do I have to be edgy on an anime forum? I am a little too old for playing roles to impress teenagers.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2014)

I wouldn't begin to know the answer to that.


----------



## Wan (Mar 19, 2014)

Zidane said:


> Actually I think this is the perfect time for Incredibles 2.
> 
> When the first one came out back in 2004 the superhero genre wasn't as big and powerful as it is today.
> 
> With Bird at the helm I have a feeling it will be Pixar take on how big the genre has become and that excites me.



I'd partly credit The Incredibles with helping popularize superhero films in the 2000s, even.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 19, 2014)

IS IT FINALLY HAPPENING


----------



## James Bond (Mar 19, 2014)

Finally, better not be the Undermole or w/e the hell that villain in the game was.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2014)

Jack Jack


----------



## Garfield (Mar 20, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I thought Brave was bland. It is was the second Pixar film I found difficult to watch to the end (the first being Cars 2). I couldn't sympathise with the lead character and I couldn't muster up a fuck about the plot; overall it felt like a Chinese bootleg of How to Train Your Dragon.





Stunna said:


> It was promoted to be this awesome animated fantasy epic -- like Pixar's The Hobbit, or something -- and then turned out to be a pretty forgettable mother-daughter comedy (with a slap-in-the-face level twist of half the cast turning into bears) where the threats were either bland or couldn't be taken seriously, and the characters' relationships were a bit too stale/familiar.
> 
> Pretty to look at, though.



Ah I see. Different perspectives then. I didn't know much about any hype previous to watching the movie, just chanced upon it, unassumingly on a tired day. And quite frankly connected with the protagonist, unlike Gunners, which is probably why I enjoyed it and you guys didn't.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2014)

G said:


> Incredibles was a parody?



Not completely but they parodied some stuff. 




Wan said:


> I wouldn't go as far as calling The Incredibles a _parody_ -- it was too serious, dramatic, and even dark at times.  Of course, it also had plenty of comedic moments and  of the tropes and cliches of superhero films. The fact that it was able to balance comedy with heavy drama was part of what made it such a great movie.



Not completely but we have stuff like the main villain referencing how super villains monologue giving the hero time to escape. It was actually a great super family story and yes could be dark too.

People missed the whole point of my original post


> On one hand I'm glad, on the other hand feel it's too late. I loved the Incredibles, great parody *and retelling of superhero genre with homages to it*. Hopefully this captures the magic of the original. This will be a better FF4 adaptation than Fox's in a way.



It had parodies, homages even(Fantastic Four, Iceman etc) and it had good concepts which were executed well i.e victims sueing heroes, disgruntled fan wanting to rid the world of supers by making everyone super("If everyone is super then no one is"), the marital strain Incredible's yearnings for the glory days cause etc.



? said:


> [YOUTUBE]JYqjcHYTQgQ[/YOUTUBE]



I was thinking that 10 years may be a bit too late to capitalise on the first movie but then I remembered Toy Story 2(thank you however mentioned it in this thread) came out around 1999 or so and Toy Story 3 in 2010 with the latter doing good.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2014)

Hopefully the success of this movie paves the way for a Fro-Zone spin off.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2014)

A Frozone short? I could get behind that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2014)

The sequel trend needs to stop.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2014)

Agreed.

As soon as The Incredibles 2 comes out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2014)

Brave wasn't very good.  But at least they tried.  The next effort might have been better.  That is the path they need to follow.


----------



## eluna (Mar 21, 2014)

HOLY CRAP,I expect so much for the trailer


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 21, 2014)

YES! FINALLY!!


----------



## James Bond (Mar 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The sequel trend needs to stop.



With that sort of thinking we'd never have greats like Godfather part 2, Aliens, Indiana Jones Last Crusade or Wrath of Khan. Granted sequels are usually terrible but Incredibles deserves to have one as the characters have a lot of potential.


----------



## Wan (Mar 22, 2014)

James Bond said:


> With that sort of thinking we'd never have greats like Godfather part 2, Aliens, Indiana Jones Last Crusade or Wrath of Khan. Granted sequels are usually terrible but Incredibles deserves to have one as the characters have a lot of potential.



To add to that...

Terminator 2
The Empire Strikes Back
The Dark Knight
Toy Story 2
Spider-Man 2

Action movies in particular seem to be conducive to high-quality sequels, and Pixar has proven they _can_ pull off worthy sequels with the Toy Story trilogy.  With Brad Bird back, I trust that this will turn out well, even great.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 22, 2014)

Hopefully there is a time skip so we can see the extent of jack-jack's powers 

and hope to god the villain is not the underminer


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2014)

Surely there isn't anyone who honestly believes that there's a chance the Underminer will be the villain.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 22, 2014)

I just hope they don't use the same villain.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2014)

That'd be kind of hard to do.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 22, 2014)

I know he "died" but its popular in superhero movies to bring back characters.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2014)

More laziness from Pixar.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2014)

Hater Train
Enno
Rukia

All aboard


----------



## James Bond (Mar 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Surely there isn't anyone who honestly believes that there's a chance the Underminer will be the villain.



Surely we shouldn't undermine the possiblity he isn't?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2014)

Were you making a pun or legit arguing


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2014)

it's sad times when Disney is releasing original stuff but Pixar is just making endless sequels. Pixar's slow death is coming. Also Finding nemo 2? Jesus christ


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2014)

> Terminator 2



James fucking Cameron.



> The Empire Strikes Back



Continuation. Not a cash grab.



> The Dark Knight



Endless source material to adapt.



> Toy Story 2



When Pixar was still making original films.



> Spider-Man 2



Shite franchise.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2014)

Stop posting stuff I agree with


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2014)

And they're making a Cars 3 aswell. Someone give me a nail for Pixar's Coffin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2014)

Cars did not even deserve a second film let alone a 3rd

And also that spinoff, Pixar is pushing this franchise more than anything else when in fact,
 compared to their other work,this is among the lowest tier of films.

But be that as it may, I believe most will give Incredibles 2 a pass


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2014)

Pixar are cashing in on the merchandise from Cars apparently.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2014)

Except Pixar is still making plenty of money.

Obviously your opinion isn't the majority.  I'd rather have a good sequel over a bland original any day.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Were you making a pun or legit arguing



Yes **


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2014)

There's no other reason for Cars to get a sequel outside of the merch. The series is Pixar's lowest rated by a mile and not much of a box office success either.


> I'd rather have a good sequel over a bland original any day.



And I'd rather have something original over a lazy sequel.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> There's no other reason for Cars to get a sequel outside of the merch. The series is Pixar's lowest rated by a mile and not much of a box office success either.
> 
> 
> And I'd rather have something original over a lazy sequel.



Who said the sequels were lazy? Toy Story 2 & 3 were not lazy, neither was Monster University (actually a prequel).


----------



## Nimander (Mar 22, 2014)

This is actually happening...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2014)

Monsters University was pointless. Toy Story I'll give them, though I personally don't love em like others do.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 22, 2014)

Sequals and the news have a lot in common, all the bad stuff get's talked about therefore giving people the idea that the world is a horrible place/all sequals suck but the gem's/good get shoved to the side and given a 5 minute window.

Not all sequals are good but not all sequals are bad, I like to categorize it as Schr?dinger's sequal.


----------



## Wan (Mar 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> And I'd rather have something original over a lazy sequel.



I wouldn't say any of Pixar's sequels are _lazy_, they still have the same commitment to high quality effort and  production values.  It's just the inspiration that seems to be lacking for some.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hopefully this is set in realtime future. So 12 years or so.

Hope we get to see their universes version of the Justice Society/League too.

Would love if they fought a Galactus-esque villain as the B-plot, in the background to the meaningful family story the film will undoubtedly have.


----------



## Wan (Mar 22, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Hopefully this is set in realtime future. So 12 years or so.
> 
> Hope we get to see their universes version of the Justice Society/League too.
> 
> Would love if they fought a Galactus-esque villain as the B-plot, in the background to the meaningful family story the film will undoubtedly have.



Galactus-esque?  Eh.  I'd rather they keep the conflicts more grounded.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Monsters University was pointless. Toy Story I'll give them, though I personally don't love em like others do.


Pointless =/= poor quality



Wan said:


> Galactus-esque?  Eh.  I'd rather they keep the conflicts more grounded.


Agreed.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Hopefully this is set in realtime future. So 12 years or so.
> 
> Hope we get to see their universes version of the Justice Society/League too.
> 
> Would love if they fought a Galactus-esque villain as the B-plot, in the background to the meaningful family story the film will undoubtedly have.



That's what I'm hoping for too.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't see the Incredibles being able to hold their own against something as strong as Galactus. They barely survived the events of the first film. And judging by the first film, it didn't seem like there were any other heroes capable of doing so either.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 23, 2014)

^The Fantastic Four weren't able to hold their own against Galactus either. They had to use the Ultimate Nullifier to defeat him.

I'm more for keeping the focus on the story, the characters and the action rather than an overly powerful villain for no reason though. Syndrome was a perfect villain in the first one.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2014)

Er, okay. I don't know anything about F4


----------



## James Bond (Mar 23, 2014)

If it weren't for supers, Syndrome may have grown up and become an invalueable asset to the goverment with his creative inventions/weapons.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2014)

You mean if it weren't for his instability as a person and Mr. Incredible acting as both an inspiration and catalyst.


----------



## James Bond (Mar 23, 2014)

Implying he was fated to become Syndrome? If indeed there is a balance between good/evil then without the supers he may have become the first super with his inventions and gadgets to combat the crime that supers were fighting.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2014)

Was it not the very presence of supers -- namely Mr. Incredible -- that inspired Syndrome to start developing technology as a youth in the first place?


----------



## James Bond (Mar 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Was it not the very presence of supers -- namely Mr. Incredible -- that inspired Syndrome to start developing technology as a youth in the first place?



Yes supers inspired him but remove supers and something else would have inspired him.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe so. Maybe not.


----------



## Justice (Mar 24, 2014)

FUCK YES!

IT"S ABOUT DAMN TIME!


----------



## Jado (Apr 2, 2014)

Only ten years I had to wait to hear this news. Even better that Brad Bird is directing the sequel as well.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Syndrome was an attention seeking sociopath; pretty sure that sort of thing has to do with more than just living in a world of superheroes. He didn't care about fighting crime or saving people- he cared about the fame and glamour and glory of it all. Doesn't matter what world he is in-the guy was a dangerous nut with a chip on his shoulder and absolutely no empathy for anybody. Doesn't matter _what_ job you put him in or _what_ inspires him in life- he was _not_ a good or sane person and given his intelligence he'd probably be a threat no matter what he did with himself.

He probably would have become a weapons designer or something like that either way- I don't think he's suited for government work and I can't imagine things being better if he did something like that. Syndrome is superintelligent and a very, very bad man, so given his personality he probably would have simply turned into a _different kind_ of supervillain if superheroes didn't exist.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2014)

He'd probably become Lex Luthor.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 3, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I thought Brave was bland. It is was the second Pixar film I found difficult to watch to the end (the first being Cars 2). I couldn't sympathize with the lead character and I couldn't muster up a fuck about the plot; overall it felt like a Chinese bootleg of How to Train Your Dragon.



I tought Brave was half baked. The story was really Mehhh and mediocre. The visuals where beautiful don't get me wrong. However I do still think that the previous model version for Merida was better. Anyways, it winning best pic just because it had a woman on it was completely BS. You can tell the voters didn't even bother to watch the other movies.

There is no real message in brave, she ends up doing whatever the heck she wants from begging to the end. Also the woman director didn't had a really strong story to begin with.


----------



## G (Apr 3, 2014)

I saw HtTYD and can't really remember what it was about.
dreamworks movies seem so bland. (Except for Shrek 2)


----------



## Wan (Apr 3, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Syndrome was an attention seeking sociopath; pretty sure that sort of thing has to do with more than just living in a world of superheroes. He didn't care about fighting crime or saving people- he cared about the fame and glamour and glory of it all. Doesn't matter what world he is in-the guy was a dangerous nut with a chip on his shoulder and absolutely no empathy for anybody. Doesn't matter _what_ job you put him in or _what_ inspires him in life- he was _not_ a good or sane person and given his intelligence he'd probably be a threat no matter what he did with himself.
> 
> He probably would have become a weapons designer or something like that either way- I don't think he's suited for government work and I can't imagine things being better if he did something like that. Syndrome is superintelligent and a very, very bad man, so given his personality he probably would have simply turned into a _different kind_ of supervillain if superheroes didn't exist.



Could Mr. Incredible have put him back on track, though?  Syndrome may have been naturally narcissistic and sociopathic, but if Mr. Incredible had taken up the role of a mentor to him rather than flat-out rejecting him, he could have turned out a lot better.  Maybe not a true superhero, but by curbing Syndrome's more devious tendencies he could have at least avoided becoming a murderous villain mastermind.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Wan said:


> Could Mr. Incredible have put him back on track, though?  Syndrome may have been naturally narcissistic and sociopathic, but if Mr. Incredible had taken up the role of a mentor to him rather than flat-out rejecting him, he could have turned out a lot better.  Maybe not a true superhero, but by curbing Syndrome's more devious tendencies he could have at least avoided becoming a murderous villain mastermind.



Eh, no. That would just have been feeding Buddy's dangerous fantasies, and rewarding his bad behaviour- after all, he was basically stalking Mr Incredible, and recklessly endangered lives in the process (and didn't even acknowledge doing so). Bob taking Buddy under his wing in that way would likely not have helped anyone and Buddy might have gotten bored with just being a sidekick or not getting to do all the really cool stuff (eg. I can easily see him choosing to fight the bad guy when he was ordered to save people because he thought that was cooler; or, he could have ended up basking in praise and allowing the villains to escape, or maybe he'll start _killing_ villains or even civilians just to make his job easier). And it sets a dangerous precedent if it gets out that you pester a hero enough he'll take you under his wing. 

What Buddy needed was many, many years of serious therapy, which I guess wasn't available in the sci-fi sixties. Taking Buddy under his wing likely would not have curbed Syndrome's more devious tendencies at all- it probably would have _encouraged_ them, since firstly they led to him getting exactly what he wanted, and secondly he would _have_ to be somewhat devious in order to be a successful superhero. Not to mention one of the main reasons Bob didn't want to take Buddy on heroic with him is that it could be very, very dangerous and Buddy could end up _dead,_ and its doubtful Syndrome's mother would approve (and if she did...well, his therapy starts with finding him foster care). Basically, why the hell should Bob be responsible for Buddy? Is a famous hero responsible for every stalker that goes after them just because they are a kid?

Syndrome has got at least three personality disorders knocking about in his head. Don't blame Bob for that, and don't put the burden for Buddy on him either. The only thing Bob did wrong was not make sure Buddy saw a psychologist after he got a bridge blown up and didn't give a damn (that should have been a warning sign, but Bob being a bit conceited and full of himself doesn't mean Syndrome is on him). Other than that, Bob did _nothing_ wrong.


----------



## Sieves (Apr 4, 2014)

10+, but who's counting -- oh wait, I was.

One of my favorite Disney-Pixar movies. If arguably the worst Disney-Pixar movie Cars got a sequel and a Planes spinoff, well. This is long overdue.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2014)

I hope there is a time skip where Violet is in College, Dash high school senior , Jack Jack middle school.


And in the time skip the kids split and went their own way onto their solo hero careers but some villain cause the family to join forces again .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't think Violet is the type to continue a superhero career after going to college.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't think Violet is the type to continue a superhero career after going to college.



Well in Violet case hero work isn't something she asks for but alway get on her day to day activities.

Dash would be the one who seek out hero work.


I also want the kid on the tricycle to be some fanboy journalist.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, Pixar really selling out now, eh? Disney has corrupted them.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2014)

So Incredibles 2 is selling out, but not Cars 2, 3, or Monsters University?


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 7, 2014)

I actually excused Pixar when they made Cars sequels( It was very profitable for them) and I was a bit wary when Monster's University was announced but with this new Incredibles film coming out my suspicions were confirmed. They are selling out.

I can't believe people are actually happy about this. Shocking to say the least.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2014)

So, it didn't hit you as selling out when they made sequels just for money (by your own admission) -- which is selling out by definition -- but when they make a sequel to arguably their best movie with plenty of sequel potential, that's when they've jumped the shark?

Trolling confirmed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2014)

Stunna over analyzing posts wonder who thought him that .


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> So, it didn't hit you as selling out when they made sequels just for money (by your own admission) -- which is selling out by definition -- but when they make a sequel to arguably their best movie with plenty of sequel potential, that's when they've jumped the shark?
> 
> Trolling confirmed.



Dude, I thought it would have been a one time thing since Disney Execs were probably breathing down their necks. Remember the sequels for Cars got made because the toys sold so well. 

It was excusable since the other Pixar films' merchandise was not gonna get the same type of response.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2014)

Why wouldn't people be happy about Incredibles 2? We've been waiting 10 years for this news. I don't know why people have such a problem with sequels or prequels; most people will want to see more, if something has been done exceptionally well. Cars 2 was garbage, but Incredibles 2 shouldn't be thrown in the same boat because it is building from a solid foundation.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2014)

It should be noted that the _third_ film Pixar made was a sequel.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Why so much flame? If theres any movie i wanted Pixar to sequel it was the Incredibles.... great foundation plot and loads of potential


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 8, 2014)

Seems like a troll came into the thread.

Anyway can't wait for this movie.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 9, 2014)

Motherfucking finally.

Also, fuck Cars.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 9, 2014)

With that ridiculous attitude towards sequels, we would never have gotten the Toy Story trilogy.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 13, 2014)

Man every time I see Brad Birds name, I think of the Iron Giant. 

A new Incredible's yay! The first one seems to me to have aged well.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2014)

Sure, "now" you give us the incredibles sequel

Fuck you  Pixar. Fuck you


----------



## Mandy (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm SO incredibly excited for this movie!  I loved the original, but I have a feeling the sequel is going to be just as great. Anything directed by Brad Bird is just bound to be good.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2014)

Elizabeth Pe?a, the voice of Mirage, has died.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2014)

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2015)

Bird's begun working on the script


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 9, 2015)

Finally.

Should be good.

Bird can do no wrong.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2015)

Im glad we are getting more movement.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 10, 2015)

This shot up my list of most anticipated movies now.


----------



## Karasu (Apr 10, 2015)

tits

**


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2015)

I wonder how far in the future this will be.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 11, 2015)

SLJ is confirmed returning, so probably not too far in the future where he'd be too old to do anything cool. I'd say the baby should be around Dash's age now, so ~8-9 years. With theme maybe being Helen and Bob retiring and kids, now near adults, moving up as stand alone heroes.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2015)

I want Dash to be like QS


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 11, 2015)

Legend said:


> I wonder how far in the future this will be.


Real time future makes most sense. 12-14 years later. Depending on when it comes out.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 11, 2015)

Legend said:


> I want Dash to be like QS


Pixar owned by Disney
Marvel owned by Disney


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2015)

Exacta


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2015)

Legend said:


> I wonder how far in the future this will be.





tari101190 said:


> Real time future makes most sense. 12-14 years later. Depending on when it comes out.


Yeah, this, I guess. Though, I'd like to see either Dash or Violet in college.


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

Bird gives a status update


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 9, 2015)

Fuck yes.


----------



## G (May 23, 2015)

elastigirl hd ass hype


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2015)

**


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2015)

ANOTHER FUCKING CARS MOVIE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 14, 2015)

That logo so simple yet soooooo good!


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice logo. I like it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Atlas (Aug 14, 2015)

Legend said:


> ANOTHER FUCKING CARS MOVIE



That's the real news.


----------



## monaug5 (Aug 14, 2015)

This must be some kind of hoax!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2015)

Cars

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2015)

Flutter     pls


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 14, 2015)

I loved Cars 1 doe, think I watched it 5 or 6 times  McQueen, Sally, Mator <3






anyway yeah, Incredibles   finally we get a proper Fantastic 4 sequel


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2015)

I mean, I liked the first Cars alright enough too, but to be excited for Cars 3? Not a good look.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2016)

Add the date


----------



## Atlas (Oct 26, 2016)

Great fucking news.


----------



## The Runner (Nov 18, 2017)

> Everyone’s favorite family of superheroes is back in “Incredibles 2” – but this time Helen (voice of Holly Hunter) is in the spotlight, leaving Bob (voice of Craig T. Nelson) at home with Violet (voice of Sarah Vowell) and Dash (voice of Huck Milner) to navigate the day-to-day heroics of “normal” life. It’s a tough transistion for everyone, made tougher by the fact that the family is still unaware of baby Jack-Jack’s emerging superpowers. When a new villain hatches a brilliant and dangerous plot, the family and Frozone (voice of Samuel L. Jackson) must find a way to work together again—which is easier said than done, even when they’re all Incredible. Directed by Brad Bird (“Iron Giant,” “The Incredibles”) and produced by John Walker (“The Incredibles”) and Nicole Grindle (“Sanjay’s Super Team” short, “Toy Story 3” associate producer), “Incredibles 2” busts into theaters on June 15, 2018.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stringer (Nov 18, 2017)

what a beautiful day, I've waited 13 years for this

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 18, 2017)

Stringer said:


> what a beautiful day, I've waited 13 years for this



Same. Gonna enjoy this one hopefully as much as the 1st.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Indra (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm so freaking excited


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2017)

what's it been 15 years?

I've only been waiting half my life for this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 18, 2017)

Looking forward to this more than Infinity war


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2017)

Think this thread exists. @Sennin of Hardwork


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2017)

Think this thread exists @Sennin of Hardwork


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 18, 2017)

Searched and nothing pop up


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2017)

Here is the original thread.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Searched and nothing pop up


You fool.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2017)

Just bumped it up to the front page for you.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 18, 2017)

Merged the other two Incredibles 2 threads into this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 18, 2017)

Ah I found out why I didn't see this earlier


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 19, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 23, 2017)

Weiss said:


> I loved Cars 1 doe, think I watched it 5 or 6 times  McQueen, Sally, Mator <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is our reward for suffering through Cars....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2017)

MOVIE OF THE YEAR


----------



## Yak (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm gonna watch this shit at the cinema with all the little kids, no fucks given. First one was half a life ago, I've been waiting too long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sassy (Nov 26, 2017)

Everyone's been waiting half a century for this, and it better be damn good as the first one. If it's not man their will be hell to pay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2017)

Sassy said:


> Everyone's been waiting half a century for this, and it better be damn good as the first one. If it's not man their will be hell to pay.


There*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 27, 2017)

Incredibles was one of my favorite movies when i was a kid. Wonder if this will be one of my favs as a adult.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 27, 2017)

I will actually pay for this unlike Star Wars.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Nov 27, 2017)

This will be better than Justice League


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 27, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> This will be better than Justice League


Not a very high standard to compare to.


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 27, 2017)

Pandamonium said:


> This will be better than Justice League


I'm not sure if..


----------



## Mider T (Nov 27, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> I will actually pay for this unlike Star Wars.


Either way the mouse is getting your money.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 8, 2017)

The Official Teaser Trailer vid has over 63 million views on youtube alone.

This is probably the most anticipated animated film ever.

I really, really hope it doesn't disappoint given the hype.

This'll probably be my first time going to the theatres in almost 3 years.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 8, 2017)

Would you believe me if I told you that I still haven't seen all of the first film? Guess this is a good opportunity for me to finally watch it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 1, 2018)

New Incredibles 2 poster:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 1, 2018)

I liked Incredibles 1 so looking forward to this


----------



## Kaveh (Jan 2, 2018)

I have faith in Brad Bird, but man, Tomorrowland was rough. Hope that was only a one time slip up.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 2, 2018)

Kaveh said:


> I have faith in Brad Bird, but man, Tomorrowland was rough. Hope that was only a one time slip up.


Just forget it happened dude, it's easier that way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2018)

Incredibles is the best super hero movie of the last two decades so can't wait.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2018)

People waiting for Avengers 3 but I’m waiting for this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey, I like it.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

Now Bob is going to go through what Kari went through in Jack-Jack Attack.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2018)

I hope it's not just mostly Mr. Incredible being daddy. Don't waste the gender role swap


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 14, 2018)

Looks good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> I hope it's not just mostly Mr. Incredible being daddy. Don't waste the gender role swap


She always was more suited for a job than him.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 15, 2018)

Mein Got. I can't wait.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm, with Bob, 
FUCK Common Core Math!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 15, 2018)

Saw the new sneak peak....I'm so fucking worried about the plot 

Please don't fuck this up pixar. The Incredibles was literally my favourite animated film


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 15, 2018)

I know they can't have a time skip because Bob and Helen would be too old to fight, but I really wanted to see the kids grow up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2018)

Please don't be a house husband film

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 15, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> Please don't be a house husband film



What does that mean?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2018)

Luiz said:


> What does that mean?


Over sized large man and his shennaigans about dealing with pesky kids and cooking. Typical 90s film starring Stallone or Arnie where housewives laugh when they buy detergent that isn't right. AKA fuck that.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 15, 2018)

To be fair the last poster where he is shown ironing his suit (or the family's) fitted with the footage from last night where he is taking care of things while his wife is off to work. It'll be one aspect of the movie.


----------



## Brian (Feb 16, 2018)

elastigirl


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2018)

hype


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2018)

This movie must be stopped.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 16, 2018)

seems like it picks up right where they left off. you'd think after almost 14 years there'd be some kinda timeskip have the kids be older or something.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> To be fair the last poster where he is shown ironing his suit (or the family's) fitted with the footage from last night where he is taking care of things while his wife is off to work. It'll be one aspect of the movie.




Bob wants the simple life, Elastigirl scoffs at settling down because she's at the top of her game.

Now, in this film, Bob is the one who is taking care of the family while Elastigirl is back in the spotlight as a hero.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 16, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Bob wants the simple life, Elastigirl scoffs at settling down because she's at the top of her game.
> 
> Now, in this film, Bob is the one who is taking care of the family while Elastigirl is back in the spotlight as a hero.



And now Bob will realize that the simple life isn't that simple like used to think and likely Elastigirl will miss her family and the former "simple life" as well.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And now Bob will realize that the simple life isn't that simple like used to think and likely Elastigirl will miss her family and the former "simple life" as well.



That is likely, and I imagine there will also be a few twists in the road.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 16, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> That is likely, and I imagine there will also be a few twists in the road.



Agreed, without them the movie would feel uneventful. We also don't have any kind of clue about the villain of the story so far.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> This movie must be stopped.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 22, 2018)

Twenty-somethings at Incredibles 2 screenings across the world after enduring 14 years of waiting.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2018)

Why didn't you tell me Elizabeth Pena was dead?! @~Gesy~


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2018)

Helen in a swimsuit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2018)

I have a bad feeling about this..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Liverbird (Apr 13, 2018)

Am I the only one that feels like the voice-acting is kinda off?


----------



## The World (Apr 13, 2018)

Sounds like post/over dubbing for the trailer


----------



## Brian (Apr 13, 2018)

looks good tho


----------



## Atlas (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks dope.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 29, 2018)

I am very exited for this film, but why are the children not any older? Do the filmmakers really believe that the audiences wish to tolerate Jak-Jak's infantile behavior? And why must they perpetuate the idea that men cannot raise children as well as can women?

Also, if Robert has blonde hair and Helen has red hair, how can Violet have black hair? I suppose that it could be explained that she has dyed it, but that has never been explicitly stated, so there is no logical explanation for her hair color, other than that Robert is not her father, which I imagine most family-friendly films would not use.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 6, 2018)

I just rewatched the first film, to refresh my memory for this film, and I forgot how awesome it was.

I suppose that Violet's black hair can be explained by saying that one of Helen's parents had black hair, leaving the genes for such dormant with her and then resurfacing with Violet.

In the first film, when Edna was explaining why capes are dangerous, only the first hero, whose cape caught on a missile, was doomed by his own cape; in every other instance, the heroes would have been sucked to their deaths regardless of whether or not they were wearing capes, so capes are actually not as dangerous as Edna claimed them to be.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In the first film, when Edna was explaining why capes are dangerous, only the first hero, whose cape caught on a missile, was doomed by his own cape; in every other instance, the heroes would have been sucked to their deaths regardless of whether or not they were wearing capes, so capes are actually not as dangerous as Edna claimed them to be.


Not really.  The girl who got sucked into the jet engine could have escaped.  The suction force of a jet engine increases exponentially with each foot closer to the intake, if she didn't have a cape she would have been able to wave to that kid in the window in peace.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 21, 2018)

In the first film, I can understand that superheroes would respect the law that banned them from performing public services, but why did no supervillains threaten the world during that time? I highly doubt that they would respect that law.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In the first film, I can understand that superheroes would respect the law that banned them from performing public services, but why did no supervillains threaten the world during that time? I highly doubt that they would respect that law.


Syndrome probably eliminated them before heroes so they wouldn't get in the way of his plan.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Syndrome probably eliminated them before heroes so they wouldn't get in the way of his plan.



Yes, that does make sense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Syndrome probably eliminated them before heroes so they wouldn't get in the way of his plan.


Or maybe police/military are actually useful in this universe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2018)

Maybe all the villains died from wearing capes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 6, 2018)

Initial reactions from early screening has been very promising. With many saying it's on par or better than the original ?!?


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 6, 2018)

Jack-Jack


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kluang (Jun 15, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't planning to watch the movie yesterday, but my roommate is out and I forgot my keys. When to the theater to waste two hours so I can enter my home.

Anyway. Great movie. The reasoning why they chose Elasticgirl instead of Mr. Incredible is mainly about how different those two deals with threats. Blunt force, a lot of building damages vs quick and stealthy, less building toppling to the ground.

Great job. Jack Jack is OP. Nerf him.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2018)

Wow....this movie was...Incredible.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have A TON of thoughts on the film and since it's fresh I will just start spilling them out.  I will probably post more in the following days.

The "A113" was from the movie title at the end, coincidentally called "Nostalgia 113".  Very clever, like everything else in this movie. 

Jack-Jack was the undisputed star of the show here, he stole it.  Even Edna's heart.

Screech's head also did the "bird twitch" whenever he was looking at something.

Pixar is getting edgy. "Hell" "Damned" and two "Oh my God"s in the movie.  Wasn't expecting That, kind of shifted in my chair.

The callbacks to the last film were done superbly, I was afraid they would be cheap rehashing but they were the same or similar lines in different situations or even just referenced.

I'm glad this movie picked up right where the last one left off as far as the battle with the Underminer goes.  The actual first scene was appropriate because it was Dicker interviewing a teen, which chronologically was the last scene in the first  (Jack-Jack Attacks ends with Kari getting "plunged").

The DVD commentary from the first movie mentions how the movie isn't set in any specific time, but is based a little off the 50s and 70s.  We didn't see the much in the original but now we really see it here.  The TV, house set-up, and fashion contrasts with the technologies of the phones, cameras, and train.  It's like an idealized version of the future as pictures by someone living in the 50s.

I think Evelyn and Syndrome actually would have been good for one another.  Surprised she wasn't aware of him considering she had cameras everywhere and he had been taking out Supers for years.  She confirms this when she says "But Gazerbeam had already *disappeared*".

Violet is alot more interesting in this movie than she was in the first.  That water scene was hilarious, especially when she went cock-eyed.

Bob Odenkirk did a great job with his character.  Pixar even made the mannerisms similar (he does a smirky smile and moves his hands similarly to Odenkirk).

Brad Bird really went all out with the Breaking Bad cast, because now Jonathan Banks is Dicker.

Edna really created a suit for Jack-Jack in one day?

FroZone got some pretty cool feats.  And an even cooler theme song if you stay until the end of the credits. 




Many, many more thoughts to come.  I think this is better than the first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone else sense some "Foe Yay" between Helen and Evelyn?

I'm glad that Violet can offensively use her shields now.

The first movie's commentary had Brad Bird mentioning that the myriad of Jack-Jack's powers was supposed to represent a child's unlimited potential; I was afraid they were going to give him a set one or two powers in this movie.  Glad that didn't happen and we got Pixar's answer to Franklin Richards.

The short "Bao" at the beginning of the movie was sweet.  Seems more like a mother's day thing though.

Mr. Incredible's line to Krushauer about "uncrushing" I thought was satirical.  Many superheroes are very one-dimensional in their powers so it was pretty funny hearing that addressed in-universe.

Metroville is supposed to be New York, I'm guessing New Urbrem is supposed to be some city in California?  The flag next to the American flag at the end of the movie says "1846" on it so I guess it's analogous.

Very subtle but when on the boat Dash was able to figure out that Krushauer was missing so quickly because he had learned common core.




More to come!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _List of Jack-Jack's powers_ 





Demon Flame Baby
Full Metal Baby
Hobgoblin Baby
Hobgoblin Flame Baby (maybe the ability to combine powers?)
Laser eyes (comes in a variety of options, including purple beam, green beam, steady beam, and ray gun “pew pew pew” modes)
Floating
Teleportation (intradimension)
Interdimensional wormhole creation and travel (not to be confused with teleportation, which involves simply vanishing)
Walking through matter (including the bars on his crib)
Telekinesis
Piecemeal shape-shifting (morphing specific body parts to resemble others’)
Rocket-propulsion sneezes
Duplication (self-cloning)
Rapid Expansion (e.g., Giant Baby Mode)


----------



## Morglay (Jun 17, 2018)

Has Elastagirl still got that my fucking God would you look at that ass going on?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Has Elastagirl still got that my fucking God would you look at that ass going on?


She does...What a MILF

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2018)

~180 Mil opening


----------



## Yin (Jun 17, 2018)

Jack Jack was my fav character hihi.. he be like:


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2018)

I prefer the first film; but this was good!


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2018)

I saw this film, and it was (forgive the pun) incredible! In my experience, when a sequel is made to a movie more than a decade after the original, it rarely has the same quality as its predecessor, but, in this case, it was just as good as the original, and I will say that this is Pixar's best sequel since _Toy Story 3._ I also very much liked how the story did not feel like a repeat of the original, as did _The Little Mermaid II_ or _Return of Jafar._

I do like how the story indirectly referenced political issues that are currently afflicting the world, but was not too blunt or heavy-handed in doing so. I also liked how several characters called out Dicker for using his memory-erasing device on Tony, but was that really the first time that the device's moral implications were ever questioned, as it was implied that Dicker has used it numerous times, before?

When Winston first appeared, I was worried that his fondness for superheroes was too good to be true, but I was glad that he was genuinely a nice person. I did suspect that Evelyn was the true Screenslaver before she revealed herself as such, due to her technological savviness and her cynical attitude compared to her brother's idealism (the movie did not reveal their birth order, but, for that reason, I shall presume that Evelyn is the older sibling). Also, Winston certainly did not seem to be too upset by the fact that his own sibling was undermining his life's efforts; I know that, if I learned that my brother, whom I love more than life itself, was actively undermining me, it would take me years to recover from the psychological trauma of such a revelation.

I was impressed with the nerve that the writers had, with Winston and Evelyn's parents being killed in such a disturbingly realistic manner, and this is one of the few Disney movies to use the words "hell" and "damn," which is also impressive (to be more accurate, a movie with the Disney logo attached to it, as Marvel films are no strangers to vulgar language but do not feature the Disney name or logo). I did like the brief scene of _Johnny Quest_ being shown, but that series is owned by Warner Bros., one of Disney's greatest rivals; take a moment to appreciate the significance of that: Disney now owns both Marvel and Lucasfilm, and they even have sufficient power to use material from their greatest rival; that should disturb anyone who understands why competition is good and monopolies are bad.

I definitely liked the new heroes who were introduced, even if only Voyd had any significant depth or development, but there being so many of them prevented them from truly feeling three-dimensional.

As Jack-Jack grows, will he eventually settle on a single ability, akin to how daemons in _His Dark Materials_ can initially shapeshift, but settle on a single form as their partner grows? If he does not, he will be too powerful to be balanced. And why was everyone surprised by Jack-Jack even having powers? Did they not see him demonstrate his powers at the end of the first film?

If the elasti-cycle was electric, it should not have exploded when it struck the mountainside, but the animators clearly thought that it exploding would be more visually-impressive.

I am very glad that the movie ended very happily (it is a Disney movie, after all), but the heroes never did catch the Underminer, so I wonder if he shall ever appear, again?

Overall, this movie was great, and it was very surprising, but pleasantly so, that the writers and actors could recapture the same qualities that made the first film so great, especially after so many years, and it also was nice that the story felt original and not too similar to its predecessor. How is it that Pixar has made only two superhero films, yet both of them are as good as some of the best made by Marvel and DC, who have decades of experience in that area?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2018)

I like how they brought back Mozart activating Jack-Jack's powers.



~Gesy~ said:


> She does...What a MILF


A little old for you ~Gesy~Kappa


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I saw this film, and it was (forgive the pun) incredible! In my experience, when a sequel is made to a movie more than a decade after the original, it rarely has the same quality as its predecessor, but, in this case, it was just as good as the original, and I will say that this is Pixar's best sequel since _Toy Story 3._ I also very much liked how the story did not feel like a repeat of the original, as did _The Little Mermaid II_ or _Return of Jafar._
> 
> I do like how the story indirectly referenced political issues that are currently afflicting the world, but was not too blunt or heavy-handed in doing so. I also liked how several characters called out Dicker for using his memory-erasing device on Tony, but was that really the first time that the device's moral implications were ever questioned, as it was implied that Dicker has used it numerous times, before?
> 
> ...


This is a Pixar movie, under the Disney logo.  The same way Buena Vista films works (when Disney wants a PG-13 rating).


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ~180 Mil opening


This is the largest animated movie opening weekend ever btw (the previous was $135 million by Finding Dory).  Also the 8th largest weekend opening by any movie ever.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 22, 2018)

i liked it but i felt that, if you were to watch the two incredibles back to back, the pacing would be a bit weird. since there was no timeskip, you're like "wow weren't they just on that island and mr. incredible was having this character growth arc and now suddenly he's back to being mopey and having another arc so soon after this last arc" i dont know it all felt so fast when considering both side by side

and it was annoying to see that all the damage was mitigated before any casualties. in the first incredibles bad guys kept dropping like flies, especially on the island fight scenes between kids. sure they may have been just heavily injured but it was easy to assume they could have died. whereas here, everyone either got arrested or conveniently saved from debris whether they were good or bad. felt a bit pacified

loved the use of animation for the hypnotism scenes and the cameras on helen/dad/frozo on the boat where you can see their point of view on the displays. nice animation reference to the actual animation programs and stuff you can do on there

there were some lines that made me go "huh?" because it felt random or as if they had to cut out some other dialogue that would have made it make sense. the best example i have off the top of my head is when violet tells the dad before he goes underwater to move the ship something about "ill take care of jack jack/the kids" or something like that. im like where did that come from? was it supposed to be a reference to the beginning where the kids kept trying to avoid having to take care of jack jack? it just felt kind of random in that moment the way it was said because that was a long time ago and felt irrelevant in the moment. that just seemed like the least of their worries

i enjoyed the dad scenes and jack jack of course stole the show
felt like helen could have had more of a character arc or something, felt like they just used her to be all "look a female lead!! badass!! hero! kicks ass!" when in reality the true development happened to the dad again and to the kids. besides helen's initial "well idk if i want to do this" thing, that was the only thing that changed. i kind of expected this going in, but it was actually enjoyable to watch the dad develop more and ive always liked his arcs from the first incredibles so i dont mind. but i think it's silly to market it as some like "now the mom is the hero! yay feminism!" when in reality youre just gonna mary-sue her and not focus on her at all

also there were some moments that felt a little boring, and i was like "ok there has got to be a great action scene coming up soon right? cuz zzz" like if they had just tightened the pacing a tiny bit. like when watching elastigirl go after the dude and it's just a quiet sneaking around kind of thing. luckily we did have the cool animation to wake everyone up but that scene felt a bit long, there were some other moments too that felt a little mellow


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2018)

Even this had a worldwide release on one day, it'd have probably been the highest June opening weekend gross ever.  As it were it made $180 million, while the record holder Jurassic World made $206 million.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 23, 2018)

I understand that Mirage did not appear due to her voice actress dying, but it would have been nice if there had been at least a brief explanation for why she did not appear in this film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2018)

When that short film came on about the dumpling and that chick (who I spent 75% of the time wondering if she was a dude or not)..

Some dude yelled "MAN..I JUST CAME HERE TO WATCH INCREDIBLES" and I kid you not..I felt that in my very soul.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> When that short film came on about the dumpling and that chick (who I spent 75% of the time wondering if she was a dude or not)..


You couldn't tell she was an old Chinese woman after seeing her husband at the beginning?


~Gesy~ said:


> Some dude yelled "MAN..I JUST CAME HERE TO WATCH INCREDIBLES" and I kid you not..I felt that in my very soul.



He was at the wrong movie.  This was Incredibles 2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 23, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You couldn't tell she was an old Chinese woman after seeing her husband at the beginning?


Missed the beginning only saw the husband in the end.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2018)

why did the asians in the animated short all have squinty eyes tho?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 23, 2018)

I saw this film for a second time, with my girlfriend, and why did Evelyn help Helen to trace the Screenslaver's signal and capture the decoy Screenslaver? Was that a part of her plan to move Helen into exactly where she (Evelyn) needed her to be?



~Gesy~ said:


> When that short film came on about the dumpling and that chick (who I spent 75% of the time wondering if she was a dude or not)..
> 
> Some dude yelled "MAN..I JUST CAME HERE TO WATCH INCREDIBLES" and I kid you not..I felt that in my very soul.



What was that short film even about, anyway? Was it a metaphor for parenthood?



blakstealth said:


> why did the asians in the animated short all have squinty eyes tho?



Stereotyping, most likely?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 23, 2018)

hell yeah, it is. Sad


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> with my girlfriend

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>



Why are you making that face? Are you jealous of me?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 24, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you making that face? Are you jealous of me?


what hardware specs does she have ? CPU, RAM etc.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> what hardware specs does she have ? CPU, RAM etc.



She has fair skin, green eyes, and dark brown hair; she is slightly shorter than me, perhaps 5'6" or 5'7" in height, and very thin, but not to an unhealthy extent, as she is very health-conscious. Why are you asking this? Why do you even care?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2018)

>DDJ and his girlfriend

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2018)

This movie was disappointing; Pixar's lost the plot.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2018)

Stunna said:


> This movie was disappointing; Pixar's lost the plot.


How so?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2018)

Evelyn's hatred was severely misplaced; superheroes were not at fault for their being made illegal, it was the government who did that, so Evelyn should have been focusing her efforts at destroying the government, not discrediting superheroes.



Stunna said:


> This movie was disappointing; Pixar's lost the plot.





Mider T said:


> How so?



I agree with @Mider T; how was this movie disappointing?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> How so?





DemonDragonJ said:


> how was this movie disappointing?


This movie has a whole lot of nothing to say about all of the themes and subplots it brings up. It doesn't have anything interesting to say about:

Bob's insecurity over not being the breadwinner, or the other 60's gender dynamic stuff
It doesn't have anything interesting to say about the borderline omnipresence of cameras, importance of media perception, and surveillance
It has nothing to say about supposed societal obsession with "screens" (yes, Screenslaver was a red herring, but there was still room to tie this in with the previously mentioned theme)
It doesn't have anything interesting to say about the conflict between doing what's "right" versus doing what's legal
And, most interestingly to me, personally, is that the villain seemed to be directly inspired by the criticism lobbed against the first movie for its arguably Randian/Objectivist qualities. And yet, the villain ended up being boring, another _tired _example of a Disney/Pixar twist antagonist, and with a plan that made no sense.
That's all in addition to this movie feeling much more "cartoonish" (just look at the gaudy designs of the new Supers) and defanged compared to the original.

This is not the _Incredibles 2 _that I was wanting to see after a 14 year wait. The first one deserved a _Toy Story 2_-tier successor. This was entertaining, but Bird's on record saying that they refused to make a sequel until they had the perfect story. This was _not _the perfect story.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 25, 2018)

It's obvious that Bird folded under the pressure of people begging him for a sequel. I respect the man too much to think that this basic ass story would take 13 years to think up.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2018)

tbh I can't help but suspect that Bird doing this movie, and playing it so safely, has some kind of connection to his last movie, _Tomorrowland_, bombing and costing the Mouse money. _Incredibles 2 _was a guaranteed bounce back into good graces for him, assuming that was needed.


----------



## The Runner (Jun 25, 2018)

Stunna said:


> And, most interestingly to me, personally, is that the villain seemed to be directly inspired by the criticism lobbed against the first movie for its arguably Randian/Objectivist qualities.


That’s interesting to say.

What’s exactly Randian about the movie?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2018)

Evelyn Deavor...evil endeavor


----------



## The Runner (Jun 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Evelyn Deavor...evil endeavor


You gonna get your mind blown when I tell you about Dash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2018)

LOVED THIS MOIVE! My favorite flick of the summer!
Anyone got the gif where violet gets "surprised?" she was so cute.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2018)

Supposedly, this movie is set several decades in the past, but some of the technology was far too advanced for that, and the fact that Helen had a mohawk also suggests that, as mohawks did not become popular with people other than native Americans until the 1970's.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Supposedly, this movie is set several decades in the past, but some of the technology was far too advanced for that, and the fact that Helen had a mohawk also suggests that, as mohawks did not become popular with *peopel otgher* than native Americans until the 1970's.


The movie isn't set in any particular decade, it has elements of the 1950s-1970s but much of the technology are things we use or even futuristic.

Also did you know Mohawk Airlines was a thing 50 years ago?

Also also, what does the bolded mean?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Also did you know Mohawk Airlines was a thing 50 years ago?



Yes, but that was named in honor of the Mohawk people; the hairstlye did not gain mainstream popularity until the 70's, as I learned from the Wikipedia article for it.



Mider T said:


> Also also, what does the bolded mean?



I misspelled "people other," a mistake that I have now corrected.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I misspelled "people other," a mistake that I have now corrected.


While you're at it go ahead and capitalize Native Americans, it's a proper noun.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> While you're at it go ahead and capitalize Native Americans, it's a proper noun.



I capitalized the word "American," but I do not see why I would need to capitalize "native," as that is merely an adjective to describe a specific group of people and is not a proper noun by itself.

@Stunna, what is your opinion of that fact that Evelyn should have been directing her hatred toward the government and not superheroes?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I capitalized the word "American," but I do not see why I would need to capitalize "native," as that is merely an adjective to describe a specific group of people


Nah, it's a proper noun, that's what the group of people are actually called.  It's more than a description.  native American (not capitalized) would be used to describe anyone who is from America.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nah, it's a proper noun, that's what the group of people are actually called.  It's more than a description.  native American (not capitalized) would be used to describe anyone who is from America.



If you say that, I shall agree with it, because this is really not a subject worth debating; I must save my energy for debates that actually matter.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


> That’s interesting to say.
> 
> What’s exactly Randian about the movie?




There are a lot of other takes on it, both in support of and opposing the idea. I personally think there are Randian _attributes _but overall the story is not Randian in itself.



DemonDragonJ said:


> @Stunna, what is your opinion of that fact that Evelyn should have been directing her hatred toward the government and not superheroes?


Hm, I dunno. The government had outlawed Supers, and it's not the government's fault that her dad reached for the phone instead of the panic room. Even if they'd been legal, no Super was going to get there in time anyway.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 26, 2018)

Stunna said:


> Hm, I dunno. The government had outlawed Supers, and it's not the government's fault that her dad reached for the phone instead of the panic room. Even if they'd been legal, no Super was going to get there in time anyway.



Even if that was the case, superheroes still did not deserve to be the target of Evelyn's hate, as they were not at fault for her father's death.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2018)

Well, she wasn't a very good villain, I agree.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2018)

Stunna said:


> Even if they'd been legal, no Super was going to get there in time anyway.


You are right about that, Jack-Jack wasn't born yet.  I don't think the movie failed because it didn't make a social statement though.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You are right about that, Jack-Jack wasn't born yet.  I don't think the movie failed because it didn't make a social statement though.


I mean, if it didn't want to make any substantial social statements, it probably shouldn't have kept touching on hot button social topics.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2018)

Stunna said:


> I mean, if it didn't want to make any substantial social statements, it probably shouldn't have kept touching on hot button social topics.


It was just a classically good story?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2018)

Mider T said:


> It was just a classically good story?


I personally don't think it was a good story, for a couple reasons, one of those being that it didn't have anything to say despite bringing up topics worth unpacking.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 27, 2018)

Stunna said:


> Well, she wasn't a very good villain, I agree.



I did not say that; I simply said that her hatred was misplaced.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I did not say that; I simply said that her hatred was misplaced.


It was misplaced because she was a bad villain.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 28, 2018)

Stunna said:


> It was misplaced because she was a bad villain.


She was the girlfriend of mega mind in the pixar universe.

This means that the frozen x guardians cross over is one step closer to happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2018)

Stunna said:


> It was misplaced because she was a bad villain.


Hard to match this.


----------



## The Runner (Jun 29, 2018)

The villain would be much better if it was that lady in the beginning of the cut intro of the first movie


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 1, 2018)

Good movie, not great, with bland and forgettable villain. Unfortunate because Syndrome was the highest  tier of movie villains.

Also Edna is still GOAT.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 1, 2018)

But Elastigirl still is thicc like a bowl of oatmeal



And that scene where Bob snaps cracked me up


----------



## Stringer (Jul 1, 2018)

I must admit, no moment in the film really managed to get me excited

had its moments but the overwhelming feeling I was watching rehashed material and plot points from the prequel took me out of it, creatively it felt lazy and rather safe

the shoehorned feminism didn't help either _(getting tired of that across all platforms)_
to be fair it's pretty hard to live up to over 13 years of anticipation, so...


----------



## Stringer (Jul 1, 2018)

Luiz said:


> But Elastigirl still is thicc like a bowl of oatmeal


fosho, she still gets this D

easily my favorite MILF in cartoons


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 1, 2018)

7/10 movie, too much of a rehash and a safe play


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2018)

I really need and want to watch this asap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jul 2, 2018)

I thoroughly enjoyed it. Although I would argue that the film was clearly more directed towards adults then children.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 3, 2018)

If Jack Jack's multiple powers come from baby potential, does that mean he will eventually settle with just one?


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2018)

Movie was a disappointment. They played it way too safe.

Jack Jack's powers is unreal and broken.

Villain was meh.

Fights were way too short.

Themes fell flat for me.

Pacing was kinda quick paced.

This felt like am extended short film tbh... a basic ass movie from a great franchise.


----------



## Glued (Jul 3, 2018)

When Jack Jack grows up, he is going to become a God.

Everyone should be scared.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 4, 2018)

I wanna buy a ticket so bad but i am boycotting Disney on principle.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 4, 2018)

Luiz said:


> If Jack Jack's multiple powers come from baby potential, does that mean he will eventually settle with just one?



I think Edna said he was a Polymorph.  Depending on the extent of it, Jack-Jack's true power is basically "any power he wants" since he's shown himself more than capable of jumping into other dimensions, something beyond what would normally occur with a polymorphic ability.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 4, 2018)

If they make another movie, I want a time skip with the kids fully grown.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 5, 2018)

Morglay said:


> Has Elastagirl still got that my fucking God would you look at that ass going on?





~Gesy~ said:


> She does...What a MILF





Luiz said:


> But Elastigirl still is thicc like a bowl of oatmeal
> 
> 
> 
> And that scene where Bob snaps cracked me up





Stringer said:


> fosho, she still gets this D
> 
> easily my favorite MILF in cartoons



It gets even funnier when even straight laced magazines like The New Yorker can't help lusting after Mrs. Incredibles thicness.





> *As a rule, any marriage in which one partner can willingly cry out to the other, “Trampoline me!,” inspires only envy and awe. In the heat of the action, that is what Mr. Incredible says to Mrs. Incredible, in “Incredibles 2,” and I’m disappointed to report that the action in question is merely the manic pursuit of a gigantic drill that is whirring through a crowded city and demolishing everything in its path, rather than a lazy afternoon in the marital boudoir with the door discreetly shut.*
> 
> The reason that Mrs. Incredible—Helen to her friends—can love, cherish, and trampoline her husband, the brawny Bob, is because she is also, praise the Lord, Elastigirl. He is strong and she is stretchy; he is no more vexed by being pummelled by rocks than he would be by stubbing his toe, and she can flatten herself into a human pancake or, though normally waspish of waist, spread her torso into a handy parachute. In short, the perfect couple. It is fourteen years, would you believe, since we first made their acquaintance, in “The Incredibles,” one of the high spots in the history of Pixar, and now the writer and director of that delectable movie, Brad Bird, has returned with a second helping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stringer (Jul 5, 2018)

not surprised, it's an aspect of the character you just can't overlook — her ass is so fat even the goddess of fertility would blush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> When Jack Jack grows up, he is going to become a God.
> 
> Everyone should be scared.


Or he's gonna get the Iceman nerf where he never meets his full potential due to fear of his own abilities (or lack of motivation).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2018)

Stringer said:


> not surprised, it's an aspect of the character you just can't overlook — her ass is so fat even the goddess of fertility would blush



Why was this saved on your computer, bro?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Indra said:


> Movie was a disappointment. They played it way too safe.


They swore.


----------



## Stringer (Jul 6, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why was this saved on your computer, bro?


I always keep a stash ready for the dry season 

I'm only human gesy, don't judge me


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 6, 2018)

The end of the movie:


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2018)

> Total Lifetime Grosses
> *Domestic*:  $*503,767,837* *65.2%
> + Foreign*  $268,509,059   * 34.8% *
> = Worldwide:  $772,276,896


huh


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> huh


Highest grossing Pixar film.

EDIT: Domestic-wise I mean.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Highest grossing Pixar film.
> 
> EDIT: Domestic-wise I mean.


which one is the the one that has made the most foreign? toy story 3?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> which one is the the one that has made the most foreign? toy story 3?


Frozen.  $875 million.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 12, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Frozen.  $875 million.


That wasnt made by Pixar.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2018)

Oh you're right, on both counts.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2018)

Saw it yesterday and it was cool. Jack Jack was adorable and resourceful as expected.

Wasn't expecting him to fight Rocket Raccoon here though. 

Elastigirl's bike was awesome.

All around fun movie.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 22, 2018)

Finally got to see this. Definitely a worthy sequel. Was pretty much fun through the whole film. Anyone else get lesbo vibes from Evelyn? Felt like she was totally hitting on Helen multiple times. Also nice to hear Jonathan Banks and Bob Odenkirk's voices.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2018)

Just opened in South Korea to $8.6mil, largest Pixar opening there to date.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 23, 2018)

I thought this movie would reach the 2b mark after all the hype, what happened?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2018)

Shiny said:


> I thought this movie would reach the 2b mark after all the hype, what happened?


Not sure why you thought that.  Only 4 movies have ever reached $2 billion and they were all "Mega-movies"


----------



## Shiny (Jul 23, 2018)

But...14 years hype


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2018)

Shiny said:


> But...14 years hype


Same amount of time between Finding Dory and Finding Nemo. Same thing happened (Sequel did very good, better than the first, but nowhere near $2 billion). I was surprised when Finding Dory cracked $1 billion though, looks like Incredibles 2 will do the same as its $940 million right now.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2018)

cyborgbenson said:


> People have waited 14 years just for them to make The Incredibles sequel a rehash?. Pixar just overhyped and waisted everyones time!.


Lol it isn't a rehash at all.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 27, 2018)

Shiny said:


> But...14 years hype


yeah, the turnout is disappointing. Honestly was expecting 3 billion.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 27, 2018)

I wonder how long I'll have to wait for the Incredibles 1+2 bluray combo


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 28, 2018)

I finally got to watch the film.

Honestly, It was good.....but, It could've been alot better. 
It's undeniable that the plots structure is extremely reminiscent of the first film.
Dash got shafted (and perhaps Mr Incredible too)
The Feminism is very apparent, but I'm not that annoyed at it.
Villain. Extremely Obvious. Inferior to Syndrome.
Jack-Jack was fun.
Not enough Edna imo.
The animation and score were superb as expected. And the action is excellent but few in number.
I didn't care at all for Violet's boyfriend side-plot. That could've been scrapped 

It's no where near as amazing as the first film. But still enjoyable.
The Plot could've been alot better.

If they make an Incredibles 3, there needs to be at least a 10 year timeskip

*Spoiler*: __ 



and make Dash the Main focus so he can get Hero Development.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 31, 2018)

take that, finding dory!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2018)

Still..that took alot longer than expected.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Still..that took alot longer than expected.


It was the fastest animated film to reach $1 billion


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2018)

Mider T said:


> It was the fastest animated film to reach $1 billion



But isn't even top 15 in the general film list.

Took 46 days to do what  "Black Panther" did in 24, both "Jurassic World" movies did in 14, "Avengers" did in 11and etcetera..

I guess I overestimated "The Incredibles" cultural impact


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> But isn't even top 15 in the general film list.
> 
> Took 46 days to do what  "Black Panther" did in 24, both "Jurassic World" movies did in 14, "Avengers" did in 11and etcetera..
> 
> I guess I overestimated "The Incredibles" cultural impact


Well...yeah.  Those movies are in two different leagues.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 1, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> But isn't even top 15 in the general film list.
> 
> Took 46 days to do what  "Black Panther" did in 24, both "Jurassic World" movies did in 14, "Avengers" did in 11and etcetera..
> 
> I guess I overestimated "The Incredibles" cultural impact



Meh pretty good for an animated movie if you ask me especially one that has been gone so long.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 4, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> But isn't even top 15 in the general film list.
> 
> Took 46 days to do what  "Black Panther" did in 24, both "Jurassic World" movies did in 14, "Avengers" did in 11and etcetera..
> 
> I guess I overestimated "The Incredibles" cultural impact



Avengers and Jurrassic World were always more popular though. And Black Panther was treated like it was some Civil rights phenomenon.

You are also forgetting that Incredibles 2 had a splintered global release (due to World Cup and general Pixar tradition). The film only just released in Japan and Spain this week. It doesn't release in other markets such as Italy and Germany until late September.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 2, 2018)

*'Incredibles 2' Just Broke A Box Office Record For Any Movie Not Rated PG-13*




> _Incredibles 2 _has now earned (as of publication) a whopping $504.382 million in 24 days of domestic release. That puts the film past the $486m gross of _Finding Dory _to become the highest-grossing animated feature of all time in North America. I don’t know yet if it’ll get anywhere near the $1.276 billion global cume of _Frozen _to take the global crown. Ask me again in a month, as the Pixar flick is expanding slowly around the world.
> 
> But one odd record which has already passed, by sailing past the G-rated _Finding Dory _and the PG-rated _Beauty and the Beast _($504 million in 2017), is the milestone for the biggest-grossing movie of all time that isn’t rated PG-13. _Incredibles _is now the biggest-grossing movie in North American box office history that is rated either G, PG, R, NC-17 or X. Every other movie above it (it’s currently in 11th place) is a live-action PG-13 adventure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2018)

Atlas said:


> *'Incredibles 2' Just Broke A Box Office Record For Any Movie Not Rated PG-13*


I was going to post that


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2018)

The only bad thing about it is that it was too iterative. Still a better super hero movie than most of the homogenized crap that Marvel churns out.


----------



## The Runner (Sep 12, 2018)

Some of these look kinda trash tbh

Only good ones that aren’t the Parrs are Frozone and the guy dressed in blue with the domino mask


----------



## James Bond (Oct 27, 2018)

A little late to seeing it but finally got round to it and by god what a sequel. Dash's speed could be faster but maybe could be looked at if they make another one where they are more grown up?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Nov 1, 2018)

Finally saw it.
Decent to average movie. It was clearly ridding on the love of the great first film.

As for jack jack he will clearly grow up to be a supervillian.
No doubt what so ever.

He has practically unlimited powers, which will be hugely corruptible in his development.
He already transforms into a fire demon, if you don't appease him with a tribute.
Sure its cookies now, but toys, allowance and other stuff will pop up as he grows up.

Than there is the issue of him having fun trying to kill animals as a baby.
If it wasn't played for laughs, it would be a clear sign of a future serial killer right there.


----------



## Amol (Nov 2, 2018)

Just watched it and absolutely loved it. 
It was like mirror of first movie in sense. Instead of Bob it was Helen who went for Superhero shenanigans and got betrayed. Villain was also opposite of Syndrome in that Syndrome was too powerful while Evelyn wasn't exactly a fighter. 
Helen was still THICC. 
Remind me again how old Helen is suppose to be? 
35 ? 
I think the reason they are not going for time skip is that Bob and Helen are the backbone of this franchise and time skip would make them too old. Kids aren't on level to carry on franchise on their own. 
Jack Jack though. That kid is Franklin Richards. Maybe next movie villain would be someone who wants Jack Jack's powers for himself. 
I do wish in next movie they get an actual Supervillain. Syndrome and Evelyn were both ordinary people in the end. 
9/10 movie overall.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2018)

I too just got done seeing it, and I feel it is on par with the 1st one. I do not want them to time skip at all. If they do at most a year or 2 when super heroes being hack is more in flow. So maybe then just 6 months.


 This movie was awesome.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 25, 2018)

Re-watched it. Looks good in blu-ray and the audio packs a punch when you turn it up high. I've been hearing things of disney movies having low audio levels lately, and I didn't notice it too much here. I did kinda notice it with Black Panther.

Also, Elastigirl is


----------

